# Adding salt



## wpsanders (Jul 13, 2004)

I've seen several recommendations of adding salt to help expedite the healing process, should the salt be rock salt or will ordinary table salt be sufficient?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ordinary table salt is fine: in case of fin nips small bite wounds, start with 1 tablespoon per 10 gallons


----------



## longshlongelongtus (Sep 2, 2004)

I think my irritan has a small amount of fungus on lower jaw, will salt work?


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

> think my irritan has a small amount of fungus on lower jaw, will salt work


I really dunno for sure but refiil ur tank for 50% more ofen and it will go away


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Check out the pinned article "Salt, Fequently Asked Questions" by DonH. Its in the 
Disease, Parasite and Injury Forum.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i prefer aquarium salt.. but if you use table salt make sure its un-iodized

also, pre-dissolve the salt


----------

